# Help with wiring please



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 1, 2014)

Can someone draw me a diagram for this 
Furnas Class 42 Definite Purpose Contactor
Much appreciate the help 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 2, 2014)

PM Growdude

Ben


----------



## P Jammers (Jun 2, 2014)

That is very old and obsolete. Not something I would use in any way shape or form.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 2, 2014)

ShecallshimThor said:


> Can someone draw me a diagram for this
> Furnas Class 42 Definite Purpose Contactor
> Much appreciate the help


 
Its a 4 pole contactor.
There is no diagram needed, just wire supply voltage into the top terminals, just use any 2.
Wire your load to the bottom terminals that are straight down from the top ones you wired to.
The 110v, and it is 110v coil I checked, gets wired to the 2 screw terminals on the bottom by themselves.

There should be no problem using an obsolete/old relay as long as its in good shape. just watch for buzzing or any real heat buildup.
10s of thousands of these very same relays are in use everyday.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 3, 2014)

It was used in our grow before but are downsizing and this accidentally got taken down, it works well for be obsolete 
N thanks grow dude


----------

